# Fresh Find: Nirve Inferno Cruiser



## sworley (Nov 14, 2021)

My BIL and SIL live about an hour and a half SE of me and are always really sweet about sending me pictures of old bikes they see for sale. Unfortunately they’re more often than not $400 Varsities at the antique store. But a few months ago I got some crummy pictures of a modern cruiser from my BIL. They were doing their egg delivery run and one of their customers had this out in front of their house with a for sale sign on it. I’ve always wanted a Felt MP since way back when so I said sure! Looks like a good basis for a one-off custom.

But since picking it up yesterday, I’m realizing it’s a really nice bike and someone’s dumped a lot of money in accessories on it. Not to my taste but I should give it some more thought before going wild on it and butchering it up with a rattle can drab olive green paint job. It appears to be a very quality bike, lightweight aluminum frame and nice paint, parts, etc.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2021)

I have jus' this frame, crank & chain guard If you'd be interested.
 It's been bare metal'd, salt n vinegar'd with peroxide solution, sprayed over with Matte polyurethane. It's set outside in the weathering elements but hasn't Really changed


----------



## sworley (Nov 14, 2021)

I appreciate it but I’ll stick with this one. A great picture though for me to do some visualizing with! The MP route would have me putting a fork like that on it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2021)

sworley said:


> I appreciate it but I’ll stick with this one. A great picture though for me to do some visualizing with! The MP route would have me putting a fork like that on it.



I have the fork too but it's a little banged up on the top clamps. 
I love the Nirve bikes though👍🏻😏




My Some Day project


----------



## sworley (Nov 14, 2021)

Looking a little better stripped down, I think. The light and speedo may go next. I’m not a big accessories guy…


----------

